# Finished Ebony top shredmachine! build process pics!



## gnroach (Apr 24, 2011)

So here it is from start to finish
the top blank:





the body blank:




roughly cut:




fine cut body with top:




neck/head:




neck with body, binding slotted:




fretboard inlay:




binding installed:




oiled body:




in the case/body:




fingerboard finished:




headstock finished:




headstock POV:




neckjoint finished:




body back(the scratches are because of its first concert)





Hope you like it
The guitar was made by a young hungarian luthier, it was done in approx 2 months, has a Bare Knuckle aftermath pickup, Hipshot bridge, Hipshot tuners, stainless steel super jumbo frets, macassar ebony top, black walnut body, and a black walnut/rosewood laminated neck. The guitars body is 29mm(1.14 inch) Awesome playability, lightweight and comfortable....a really nice concert guitar for me!


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 24, 2011)

that is awesome man!!! there was someone else with that exact jinput jack cutout design as well, awesome idea! love the ebony top!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the look man. I bet it sounds beast!


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see the pictures?


----------



## krypter (Apr 24, 2011)

That jack cut-away is genius.


----------



## metalmania408 (Apr 24, 2011)

krypter said:


> That jack cut-away is genius.




+1

That thing is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l !!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cool, congrats 

That top turned out fantastic


----------



## Daemon (Apr 24, 2011)

Good Work man =)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 24, 2011)

That came out extremely nice.

We need some pics of the entire guitar though...


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 24, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> That came out extremely nice.
> 
> We need some pics of the entire guitar though...



Troof! I'd love to see some full shots. Who was the luthier who made it? That thing is damn tasty.


----------



## yacker (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks outstanding! Any idea where the ivoroid binding was purchased from?


----------



## gnroach (Apr 24, 2011)

yacker said:


> That looks outstanding! Any idea where the ivoroid binding was purchased from?



I got the ivoroid binding from a small music shop in UK


----------



## gnroach (Apr 24, 2011)

Beardyman said:


> Troof! I'd love to see some full shots. Who was the luthier who made it? That thing is damn tasty.



the luthier was a 21 year old hungarian guy


----------



## Daemon (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey dude, how much did you pay for this build ?


----------



## Ruins (Apr 25, 2011)

SWEEEEt i really dig this binding.
congrats dude!


----------



## avenger (Apr 25, 2011)

That top is so sexy.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2011)

That output jack design was done by Yamaha on the original RGX series back in the 1980s.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good, please give more details about WHICH 21 yr old Hungarian luthier. That 2nd string tuner placement on the headstock bothers me. It looks a bit out of place when all the other tuners are pulling the string straight over the nut.


----------



## gjkung (Apr 25, 2011)

That ebony looks awesome!


----------



## Tones (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love how that neck joint looks. must be flawless to reach the lower frets


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful looking guitar! I also second how the tuner for the b string seems off though! 
Over all, I really enjoy the design.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't think the top wood would look all that great at first...but then I saw it oiled. Awesome transition. This looks great!


----------



## flo (Apr 25, 2011)

Hehe nice! I love thin guitars, and the colour is killer!..!

A few scratches on the back for sure, but if that was on a fender they'd charge you like 5000$ extra for the "relic look" 

Hope it plays as great as it looks!!


----------



## gnroach (Apr 25, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Looks good, please give more details about WHICH 21 yr old Hungarian luthier. That 2nd string tuner placement on the headstock bothers me. It looks a bit out of place when all the other tuners are pulling the string straight over the nut.



He doesnt have a webpage yet, but I think he will soon.
The name is Csaba Boldogh(Happy in english)
You are right with the tuner, I didnt saw it before...but that doenst affect the awesome playability


----------



## gnroach (Apr 25, 2011)

darren said:


> That output jack design was done by Yamaha on the original RGX series back in the 1980s.



Actually the idea came from an old Hamer, but it was made with a strat style jack insert instead this.


----------



## gnroach (Apr 25, 2011)

Daemon said:


> Hey dude, how much did you pay for this build ?


Altogether cca 1000 EUR plus the case


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that turned out very nice, very sleek looking.


----------



## apiss (Apr 25, 2011)

That top is sex.
That headstock is also sex.

Congrats, man!


----------



## capone1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Really like binding...what's the inlay mean?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a good looking build. Although buckle rash is easily avoidable... Tisk tisk


----------



## Razzy (Apr 26, 2011)

capone1 said:


> Really like binding...what's the inlay mean?


 
It's a Buddhist symbol known as an "Om."


----------



## Daemon (Apr 26, 2011)

gnroach said:


> Altogether cca 1000 EUR plus the case



Oh i've thought less than 1000 !
Okay, thx for the answer =)


----------



## Jontain (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow the wood combinations on that are lush!


----------



## gnroach (Apr 26, 2011)

Daemon said:


> Oh i've thought less than 1000 !
> Okay, thx for the answer =)


you think its too much?


----------



## Daemon (Apr 26, 2011)

nah it's cool =)


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Apr 26, 2011)

holy crap that is pretty


----------



## gnroach (May 2, 2011)

Here they are:


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 5, 2011)

What kind of binding du use ?


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 5, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> What kind of binding du use ?



It's ivoroid.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 11, 2011)

That looks incredible.
Would love to hear how that beast sounds.


----------



## Elysian (May 14, 2011)

darren said:


> That output jack design was done by Yamaha on the original RGX series back in the 1980s.



Hey that's an old pic of mine  Damn my desk area was a mess back than


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my favorite SS.org made build ever!


----------



## russdogz_ (Aug 31, 2011)

what oil was used to finish this?


----------



## Nile (Aug 31, 2011)

russdogz_ said:


> what oil was used to finish this?


 Old thread is slightly old, but still sexy.


Usually its tung oil.


----------



## russdogz_ (Aug 31, 2011)

only posted cause it was bumped today ahaha! and i cannot resist the sexiness


----------



## atticmike (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks to the op I can get in contact with that builder. However, I see myself getting this because Doug doesn't make b2s in the near future or ever again :/


----------



## vansinn (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll excuse myself for commenting an old build thread I shouldn't have missed in the first place.

Very very nice build! Love the simplistic lines, woods selections, and the way the woods in the multiply neck blends into each other rather than being sharply defined.

I guess it should be possible to correct the slightly offset B-tuner.
The only thing I'm not fond of is how the otherwise lovely bindings are cut low at the armrest.
Maybe it would've been possible cutting the armrest edge first, and heat-bend the ivoroid to sit in that edge?


----------



## gnroach (Aug 14, 2012)

*mod edit: we have a classifieds section for a reason*


----------



## bob123 (Aug 14, 2012)

whats with the scratches on the back?


----------



## gnroach (Aug 14, 2012)

they disappeared, no more scratches


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 14, 2012)

The ebony top looks awesome!


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 16, 2012)

The top turned out slightly darker than what I would have hoped based on the original shots of the wood, but you cannot deny how bad to the bone the thing turned out none the less. Amazing geetar you got there 
-Brent


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey OP, any information regarding contacting the luthier??? Does he have a site up yet?

Beautiful guitar though!


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 18, 2012)

WOW that has EVERYTHING I love on a guitar ! Natural, single humbucker, single volume, fixed bridge, all access neck joint ! Very, very nice!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't mean to start shit, but I wouldn't call that a shred machine 

Good job, though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 18, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I don't mean to start shit, but I wouldn't call that a shred machine
> 
> Good job, though.








Is this what you meant?


----------

